# How are you celebrating the new year? Any crazy stories of past celebrations?



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

My husband and I are going to a dinner/dance club Friday with a group friends to celebrate the new year.

I love dancing and I am looking forward to Friday night.


What about you?

There is a past new year celebration that I remember very well, here is the mini story:

Once upon a time in Texas I was 22 years old when my cousins invited me to go to  a club to celebrate the new year. All the tables had beautiful crystal cups filled with champagne. The club decided to decorate the tables with a whole bunch of confetti on top of them. A few minutes before the countdown started my cousins insisted that I join them with a drink of Tequila (which I never had before). The moment I tasted the Tequila I spat it out so hard that the confetti just flew in the air and into the cups with champagne  .

Needless to say I was so embarrassed. There was not enough time to replace the champagne and we just pretended to drink it when it was time to sip it      


Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I'm sitting at home and playing board games with my boyfriend's family. 

Not exactly an exciting way to celebrate, but it should be fun. I'm also hoping to buy a car on the 31st, assuming my car insurance will cover my totaled car *crosses fingers*. That is a much more exciting way to celebrate!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> I think I'm sitting at home and playing board games with my boyfriend's family.
> 
> Not exactly an exciting way to celebrate, but it should be fun. I'm also hoping to buy a car on the 31st, assuming my car insurance will cover my totaled car *crosses fingers*. That is a much more exciting way to celebrate!


I am crossing my fingers for you Jessica!

Vianka


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I expect I'll go to bed between 10 and 11 as usual and wake up the next morning around 7.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I expect I'll go to bed between 10 and 11 as usual and wake up the next morning around 7.


I reckon that'll be my plan too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

Every New Year I go through food-eating challenges like 6 Saltenes in a minute and a gallon of milk in an hour. It's fun!


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

We typically meet a few friends at our "local watering hole" (Buffalo Wild Wings) for a very early happy hour- and then go home and cook a nice dinner (last year we had steaks and crab legs) and open a nice bottle of wine or two.... then go to bed by about 10:30 or 11:00- we are not very exciting around my house on New Year's!!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, I love a good party but my husband does not and we have a 3yr old so our new New Years Eve tradition involves buying ourselves an expensive toy instead of spending money going out and getting hammered.  This year it's Rock Band 3 + guitar, and playing with that until Midnight.  It's actually become my favorite holiday because you get a toy but no holiday stress... sort of like being a kid again.  

Dawn


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I expect I'll go to bed between 10 and 11 as usual and wake up the next morning around 7.


I'm with you, Ann. Even though I don't go to bed as early as when I was working full time, it has still been many years since I made it to midnight on New Year's Eve.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Same as I do every year.  I'll go to bed at 9 pm on the dot.  At midnight, the sound of fireworks from outside will wake me up.  I'll head into the kitchen, brew a pot of coffee, and start filing my taxes for 2010.  I'll have the forms filled out by 7:45 am, just in time to head over to the post office, and mail everything when they open at 8.

Or maybe I'll just spend time with my girlfriend, drink a lot, and try not to check DTP.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I expect I'll go to bed between 10 and 11 as usual and wake up the next morning around 7.


Another vote for this, although for me that will actually be earlier to bed than usual. But DD and I will be counting down and ringing in the New Year all the same.... on GMT (7 PM here), watching the fireworks over the London Eye. There's no way she (age 7) could manage to stay up until midnight.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Jessica. 
I LOVE BW3. 

Bed early for me also.  I'm not brave enough to be on the roads. 
deb


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I've never been big into the New Year's Eve shindigs to begin with, and less so as I get older. So I'll be home leaving the roads just a bit clearer for the crazies, calming Noggin's nerves when the firecrackers start going off, and looking forward to a big get-together on Saturday afternoon at a friend's house for their traditional feast with friends and family: roast loin of pork, sauerkraut, baked potatoes, soup, bread, assorted salads and fruits, and numerous desserts. Much more fun to me than drinking and/or dancing. _Viva la différence!_.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I will most likely be in bed by around 10:00, but set my alarm for midnight so I can give my husband a Happy New Year Kiss, text "Happy New Year" to each of my kids, and be back asleep by about 12:15.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

In 1981 on New Year's Eve, our first child was born. He was the last baby of 1981 in the town we lived in. I like to tell people that you don't know pressure til your doctor shows up in a tux  , talking about a New Year's Eve party he and his wife were attending. I saw all three of my docs that night, as they rotated so no one would miss the entire party. All three made it for the welcoming of the new year! Our son likes to claim that the entire world celebrates his birthday. When he was little, he thought all the fireworks and the dropping of the ball signified his birth. He doesn't have an ego or anything...


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

One time I got so wasted at a New Years Eve party, I passed out in 1993 and woke up in 1994!  True story!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a wedding to go to  

Being another one of those who can barely stay up to watch the ball drop myself, I am glad that the ceremony is at a respectable 5:30 pm, so if we bail out before midnight during the reception, I won't feel horrible. We were there for the important part!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

My wild and crazy New Year's Eve will involve going to the airport and driving a bus around in circles all night. Just a minute, that's what I do every Friday night.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a real "date" for the first time in years. (I'm usually asleep before midnight)... We're going to a dinner/dance event with a Motown cover band. Hoping for lots of fun.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

swolf said:


> One time I got so wasted at a New Years Eve party, I passed out in 1993 and woke up in 1994! True story!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

libbyfh said:


> I have a real "date" for the first time in years. (I'm usually asleep before midnight)... We're going to a dinner/dance event with a Motown cover band. Hoping for lots of fun.


Woooo hooooo! Have a lot of fun on your date Libby 

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Hoosiermama said:


> In 1981 on New Year's Eve, our first child was born. He was the last baby of 1981 in the town we lived in. I like to tell people that you don't know pressure til your doctor shows up in a tux , talking about a New Year's Eve party he and his wife were attending. I saw all three of my docs that night, as they rotated so no one would miss the entire party. All three made it for the welcoming of the new year! Our son likes to claim that the entire world celebrates his birthday. When he was little, he thought all the fireworks and the dropping of the ball signified his birth. He doesn't have an ego or anything...


Wow, what a cool story! Happy early b-day to your son 

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Or maybe I'll just spend time with my girlfriend, drink a lot, and try not to check DTP.


This sounds like a better option Daniel


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

we are staying @ home w/ a few friends and family coming over.  I'm cleaning the house and getting things ready for tonight, so no real time to get crazy and since DD wakes up around 7:30am, no sleeping in either!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I never really been big on parties for new years. I do miss hanging with my family in Germany. We would all get together, sit around a fondue pot, watch "Dinner for One" which was a tradition every year. We would also do Lead pouring, which I assume is tin now . You get the package and everyone would put the peace on a spoon over a candle and then you throw it in water and read it. 

As far as crazy stories? Those were usually supplied by my dad. Imagine a short legged big bellied Bavarian running in a circle while cursing down the whole bavarian curse vocabulary, trying to hunt down yet another stray rocket shooting around the very large balcony we where are standing on. We are all ducking behind each other while freezing off our you know whats 

My mom would always say, we made it another year without someone being killed by flying rockets. 

Nowadays, I am just lucky if I can stay up until midnight and if I am really lucky I get to watch the cheesist mac cheesfest which is the local channels ringing in the new year. You'd think we lived in Mayberry instead of the 7th largest city in the country 

I am posting a link I found of "Dinner for ONe" for those that aren't familiar with it. You can skip the first few minutes of the german intro. I have been watching this all my life on New Years and I still laugh until I cry at it. Don't know what it is. 
Its really great after you had a couple of glasses of champaigne 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8908622153579785434#docid=9105942950207814319


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I am posting a link I found of "Dinner for ONe" for those that aren't familiar with it. You can skip the first few minutes of the german intro. I have been watching this all my life on New Years and I still laugh until I cry at it. Don't know what it is.
> Its really great after you had a couple of glasses of champaigne
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8908622153579785434#docid=9105942950207814319


Some people might say it's _only _great after you've had a couple of glasses. I think there's a reason they broadcast it after 11 PM.  But they've been doing it for almost 50 years!!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, so it turns out I'm celebrating about NOT buying a car! I drove 45 mins to the dealer only to get a stereotypical salesman who kept changing the deal, acting SUPER pushy, and acting kind of sleazy overall. Thank goodness I didn't get talked into that deal!

(I'm waiting on 2 checks to arrive in the mail, so he first told me I could write a check and he would hold it until next week when I got the money, then changed his mind as I was about to sign and said he would cash the check on Monday whether I had the money or not, yikes!)

I think I will breathe a sigh of relief, eat lots of pizza, and watch movies with the family.


----------

